# My Cultivation Station



## itzjustjeff (Dec 19, 2011)

So I got my Mantids from Trans-Am last Friday and am all setup now. I have...

3x Creobroter Pictipennis

2x Pyllocrania Paradoxa

3x Sphodromantis sp. "Blue Flash"

I also started an immersed project for the terrarium. I figure live plants with keep the feeder insects happy and maintain moisture better -- all the while it'll be more aesthetically pleasing. Here are some pics:

**I don't have the greatest camera but I work with what I've got







One of my Creos (L2)






Ghost (L1)






Sphodro (L2)











The Hemianthus Callitrichoides (Dwarf Baby Tears) will eventually carpet the front part, making it dense enough that crickets wont be able to hide in. The back plant is Staurogyne Repens (Tropica 049) which will eventually cover the wall behind the tree and make some shrubbery coverage at the trunk base. What do you guys think?!


----------



## rs4guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I think it looks great, but it may be a pain to clean, other than that, you seem to be to a good start.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice! Is that a nano? Post update photos as the plants grow in. You may get away allowing waste to decay into the soil.

Wouldn't hurt to add a little something for them to climb on the sides. Otherwise you'll see a lot of energy put into clawing at the sides.


----------



## rs4guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Agreed, try some plastic mesh or whatever hot glued tot he insides. Yea Prec, it looks to be the same setup I have(nano 8x8x12").


----------



## frogparty (Dec 19, 2011)

Add woodlice or springtails to the substrate to clean up the waste and you're set. I've got some 12x12x18 tanks like that I'm working on for orchids and spiny flowers and acanthops


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 19, 2011)

Your nano looks so much like mine, but mine doesnt have the live plants.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Dec 19, 2011)

rs4guy said:


> I think it looks great, but it may be a pain to clean, other than that, you seem to be to a good start.


By cleaning do you mean just the poop? I was wondering if I could get away with not cleaning that..maybe keeping it as fertilizer? haha



Precarious said:


> Nice! Is that a nano? Post update photos as the plants grow in. You may get away allowing waste to decay into the soil.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to add a little something for them to climb on the sides. Otherwise you'll see a lot of energy put into clawing at the sides.


Yeap nano! I'll post weekly updates I was thinking of either putting in bamboo sticks on the sides or growing small pieces of scottish moss



frogparty said:


> Add woodlice or springtails to the substrate to clean up the waste and you're set. I've got some 12x12x18 tanks like that I'm working on for orchids and spiny flowers and acanthops


Where can I get some of those? Would my plants be able to act as a natural substrate cleanser?



Hertarem45 said:


> Your nano looks so much like mine, but mine doesnt have the live plants.


I want to see pics!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 19, 2011)

Bugs in cyberspace sells them. They eat poop and other debris. We do this a lot in frog tanks to act as cleanup crew


----------



## gripen (Dec 19, 2011)

definitely get some spring tails goin in there


----------



## itzjustjeff (Dec 19, 2011)

I can probably find these outside in the yard right? 50 seems like a lot for a nano


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 20, 2011)

My Nano has no background, with very similar twigs in it. I have no live plants. I do have fruit fly cultures going through the 3 holes at the top from a tube in the fruit fly culture. My ghost is in it! I woulds say yours is SO much better. What are going to put in there?


----------



## itzjustjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm planning on putting either my Creos in there or Ghosts. I still have a long time to decide though. By then everything will have grown in and...who knows. maybe I'll have more tanks


----------



## gripen (Dec 20, 2011)

itzjustjeff said:


> I can probably find these outside in the yard right? 50 seems like a lot for a nano


are you talking about spring tails? if so it is not that many considering they are about a 1/4 the size of a fruit fly!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 21, 2011)

gripen said:


> are you talking about spring tails? if so it is not that many considering they are about a 1/4 the size of a fruit fly!


is that as big as they get?


----------



## itzjustjeff (Dec 21, 2011)

i think there are different sizes depending on the species of springtails


----------



## gripen (Dec 21, 2011)

itzjustjeff said:


> i think there are different sizes depending on the species of springtails


yup


----------



## itzjustjeff (Dec 22, 2011)

I guess I will be buying springtails. I'm planning on starting multiple grow tanks so if any of you guys want to try out plants let me know!


----------



## itzjustjeff (Dec 22, 2011)

For those of you who do have terrariums, do you guys think it's absolutely necessary to make levels of gravel, charcoal, and soil?


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes. For proper drainage. I made that mistake and found mold and a mushroom growing in it.

I just set up my first planted fish tank! im so pleased with it!


----------



## itzjustjeff (Dec 23, 2011)

nice! what's the setup like?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 23, 2011)

We make false bottoms in our tanks to prevent sogginess


----------



## itzjustjeff (Dec 23, 2011)

Gotcha I'll do that


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 23, 2011)

Its in my Betta fishes tank. It has live growing bamboo. My fish has been so happy!


----------



## minard734 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice setup, keep it up man!


----------



## itzjustjeff (Jan 1, 2012)

Update:

Flora:

The plants are slowly developing root systems and are now upright again. There is slight growth in the HC. I have also started two other immersed setups to plant Ultrica Gramnifolia along with some other plants. I'll update with pictures soon.

Fauna:

My Sphodros are now all in L3 and my Ghosts and Creos are now L2


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow. Its coming along!


----------



## gripen (Jan 1, 2012)

itzjustjeff said:


> Update:
> 
> Flora:
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## itzjustjeff (Jan 3, 2012)

gripen said:


> Pics or it didn't happen









The HC is starting to shoot lines of roots down. Can anyone spy the L2 Creo in this picture?






Growing Ultrica Gramnifolia in this case. I'm planning to use this and HC in different setups when they're adults






It looks a lot better once it's grown in!






Another plant I'll be using in my tanks. Anubias nana petite






One of my Ghosts L2











1 of 3 Sphodros which are now L3






1 of 3 Creos in L2






setup hasn't changed much, I split up the Creos and Ghosts though.

Another tank I'm setting up, waiting for the mantids to mature






Huge Reptile show this weekend...I'll update if I buy anything.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that a humidifier?


----------



## gripen (Jan 3, 2012)

nice job!


----------



## itzjustjeff (Jan 3, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Is that a humidifier?


Yeap it is. Not the best one but it gets the RH where I want it to be


----------



## itzjustjeff (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone know the general time period mantids will be in each instar according to my ambient parameters? (66-75 degrees and 60% humidity)

Will I have to change this as grow into later instars? Sorry, I've tried searching for answers but I can't seem to find any.

I have been looking for springtails for my immersed setups for a while..and yesterday I finally got some! They're of the tropical variety, so they can do well in most mantid enclosures. A big thank you to frogparty for attempting to contact frog breeders in my area; however, mainly just thank you for giving me the idea that all i had to do is find a local frog breeder. An idea is like a virus.  Got ahold of one in the planted tank community. If anyone wants springtails locally, I will be culturing them. I'll give cultures to you for the price of equipment (container, substrate, etc) basically free!


----------



## Psychobunny (Jan 11, 2012)

Since I have so many enclosers, I need to keep things as simple as possible or I would be up all night

when I clean cages! LOL.

I use only paper towels as a substrate (if I even have a substrate!) and use large, widemouth, plastic

jars with a large hole cut in the side and screen glued (like a big round window!!).

I also cut out and screen the lid with a Dremel tool with the hole cutting attachment.

My larger adults get to live in 12'' net cubes with a fake plant inside.

My setup may not be pretty, but it works well and easier to clean.

If I only had one or 2 mantids, I guess I would have a nicer cage


----------



## itzjustjeff (Feb 6, 2012)

So it's been about a month now since I've last updated and I figure I'd try to stay on top of this journal. The more time I spend in this hobby, along with my others, the more I want to pursue a major in Biology. Maybe I should consider minoring in it? Anyway, there has been decent growth with the plants the past month. I think at this rate the tanks will be complete by the time my mantids are sub-adults. This will give them a nice green lawn to forage on and hopefully plenty of foliage to hang from. I've just been splitting the stemmed plants since they can be cloned as long as they're grown immersed. I also got a *few* more mantids. It's crazy to think that I started out only wanting to buy one Sphodromantis..and now I'm here. Anyway, I thought I'd post some pics! I'm really hoping to invest in a new camera soon. Still trying to make enough money to do so.

Here they are:






Sphodro munching on a Dubia






ever-growing countertop

Before:

http://media11.dropshots.com/photos/691746/20120102/211319.jpg






After!

Before:

http://media11.dropshots.com/photos/691746/20120102/213551.jpg






After!

One of my ghosts:











Just turned L4 today






Can anyone guess what nymph this is?






Temporary Ghost nymph enclosure

Before:

http://media11.dropshots.com/photos/691746/20120102/210944.jpg






After!






I know my camera sucks but hopefully you can see the springtails keeping the system healthy.

I decided not to make a false bottom since the substrate is granulated. It keeps the roots moist and allows air to pass through. Humidity stays around 60-70%. I'll probably start separating my small square lawn to make larger tanks for my mantids once they're big


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow they have grown (Mantis and Plants)


----------



## Martzilla (Feb 29, 2012)

I really like your choice of plants. It looks like the dwarf tears will make a great mat!

I'm curious about what wattage you are using in your nano and those grow lamps?


----------



## itzjustjeff (Feb 29, 2012)

It's just a 13w bulb, pretty low on the spectrum compared to usual bulbs though 6,700k


----------



## Mimblex (Mar 23, 2012)

The terrarium is such an awesome setup! Even that temp ghost enclosure is cool, I like the twig "ladder", haha.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 2, 2012)

Moltiplication!

Everyone decided to molt a few days ago. I was only able to catch two in the process...but I felt that it meant it was time to update


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 2, 2012)

What is the second mantis?


----------



## gripen (Apr 2, 2012)

Very cool! How are the terrariums doing?


----------



## gripen (Apr 2, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> What is the second mantis?


Rhombodera.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 2, 2012)

I love the color of the abdomen






it's a little reflective






My green one











Male I believe






Female Blue Flash






Male






Can you spot my first adult?






My first female Creo adult, I need a mate soon! For some reason my males havent molted yet...strange


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 2, 2012)

It IS a female right? I'm not mistaken?











UG is fully grown in, waiting for it to dry a little so that I can add springtails and complete the ecosystem






This one is ready to go. It even has some decaying plant matter, that's beginning to mold, for the springtails to munch on.






My girlfriend and I study at the dinner table now...she's been very understanding :sweatdrop:


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 2, 2012)

It is a female

I love the shield. I should be getting some soon


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 3, 2012)

gripen said:


> Very cool! How are the terrariums doing?


haha, I think my picture answered your question gripen. I just did a trip for the plants growing around the wood. It's not thick enough to keep my fat sphodro steady yet. I'm trying to get it to loop around the wood so that it'll maybe wrap its roots around the branch and shoot them down towards the soil


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 3, 2012)

That sounds promising. What was the date these were planted?


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 3, 2012)

Late December, near Christmas?


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 23, 2012)

Doing the deed, Dubia dinner.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 24, 2012)

Yay! If he survives and mates with the other females send him over here!!!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey, out dated and all but i would love to see the enclosure now


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 6, 2012)

Do you still have the shield? Is it an adult?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 6, 2012)

PICS PICS PICS


----------



## itzjustjeff (Jul 9, 2012)

The shield was sub-adult when I traded her! I'm actually selling the enclosure now but I dont have a camera on me  my girlfriend stole it for her trip


----------

